

Super slow motion Apollo 11 liftoff.  Mesmerizing. - rfrey
http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2010/05/19/apollo-11-liftoff-30-seconds-in-8-minutes/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
14 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1319430>

